# toilet flush problem



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

Model Hymer B524 1999 
I have a strange problem when I turn on the kitchen tap or the shower the toilet starts to run from the flush outlet but does not stop when taps are tuned off only discovered when opened the toilet and it was full of water over flowing onto shower tray
Have checked pump and non return valve, drained the system and refilled to no avail. found it does stop if i open the heater dump valve, is there a non return valve in the heater?
any suggestions would be welcome


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Very strange, someone should know so a friendly BUMP.

Hope you get it sorted.

Johnny F


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It sounds as if you have a faulty toilet flushing valve (if that is its right name)

When you turn on a tap the pump comes on and increases the pressure, this pressure is enough to leak through the valve. Because of the hysteresis of the pump pressure actuating switch the pressure will always be greater after you have turned a tap on then off than it was before you operated the tap.

Dumping the heater relieves the pressure.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi theorch,

just a thought... Do you have a SOG fitted - I ask this because I noticed an odd thing on our van the other day. We usually take out the toilet cassette for cleaning and then leave it out until we are ready to go again. I noticed that when I switched the water pump on the cassette valve, which is loose and floppy because the cassette is not there, actually started the pump up and water poured into the bowl. As the cassette wasn't there water went on to the floor. I could turn the pump on or off by opening or closing the toilet bowl valve. Is yours similar?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> It sounds as if you have a faulty toilet flushing valve (if that is its right name)
> 
> When you turn on a tap the pump comes on and increases the pressure, this pressure is enough to leak through the valve. Because of the hysteresis of the pump pressure actuating switch the pressure will always be greater after you have turned a tap on then off than it was before you operated the tap.
> 
> Dumping the heater relieves the pressure.


It sounds like a valve problem to me as well and would certainly agree with all of the above except, possibly, the second sentence of the second paragraph which I did not understand :? :? :?


----------

